# Photochemical lab experiment



## Unimaxium (Jan 21, 2006)

This looks like a good question for Hertz  ...

Ok so in my Advanced Chemistry class at school we've been told to start thinking about an experiment to do for our final project of the semester. I have been thinking that it would be a pretty fun project to test some kind of reaction involving photography chemicals. Perhaps an examination of the rate of density increase on film at different development times. Or maybe someting involving the acid-base reaction between developer and stop bath. I'm wondering if anyone has any interesting ideas for me to try an experiment on. At this point I'm just trying to brainstorm. I think it would be original and unique to work with photo chemicals (there's only one other photo student in the class and I don't think he's thought of the idea  ). Plus it's looking like either I'm going to be doing a photochemical experiment or working with a classmate on something involving sublimation (that doesn't sound as interesting). So I was wondering if some of the chemical experts out there could try thowing out some ideas for me to try proposing for my project topic 

Thanks
Uni


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 21, 2006)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> Perhaps an examination of the rate of density increase on film at different development times.


That's been done - it's all part of sensitometry. I have the curves for most Kodak film/dev combinations. It's more physical chemistry anyway.



			
				Unimaxium said:
			
		

> Or maybe someting involving the acid-base reaction between developer and stop bath.


The acid-base reaction is just a straight forward one. Developers work in alkaline solution (mostly). As soon as the stop neutralises the pH the reaction stops.

You might be better off looking at other areas that have received less attention. For example:
The rate of oxidation of developer under various storage conditions, methods of retardation and at what degree of oxidation a developer stops working.


----------

